# Insurance



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Am looking for advice/info on insurance. I currently have a liability policy (2M) and my "boxes" are insured but not the bees. So if something happens to them while in transport, etc, (cooked bees) they are not covered. Boxes are covered if there is an accident, storm, etc with 2k deductible. Looking for info about more extensive coverage than this and who it might be through. May be looking to make a change next month when policy renewal comes around. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure you'll get some good advice here, but have you talked to your insurance agent?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You can't insure livestock for mortality. Not honeybees anyway.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps Mark got turned down,  but _some _beekeepers have bee mortality insurance.

http://www.masc.mb.ca/masc.nsf/program_overwinter_bee_mortality.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think you and I can get Canadian coverage in the US. Do you have any US Policies?


----------



## primeonly27 (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't believe the nay Sayers on you can not insure against bee mortality. For a time I was in the insurance business. Insurance is a transfer of risk. Some may not know this but a surgeon can have his hands insured same with a pianist or anyone who wants to pay the money for as much coverage as they want. Models can insure their face from defacement due to accidents. Do not look at it any other way it is a transfer of risk based on statistics. It may not be worth the cost, but that is for you to decide. 

If you look into the ABJ American Bee Journal their is an insurance company that specializes in Apiary Insurance. 


A poor uninformed insurance consumer is one who buys life insurance at $20 a month for $1 million in coverage thinks that if they pay $20 a month all their life till they die the family will get $1 million. :lpf: Wrong. Policy is designed to blow up in cost for you to drop it or get all the cash value built into it sucked out by the insurance company and your family gets nothing.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am already insured by the folks advertising in the ABJ. Just looking for some alternatives.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What do they insure you for? What are the premiums?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

They insure me for the boxes only. They also provide 2M liability. premiums are 1500.00 annually for the liability, about 300.00 for 150 colonies.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> You can't insure livestock for mortality. Not honeybees anyway.


Like I said earlier. Not the bees. Everything but the bees.

Anybody, other than a Canadian, because I don't live in Canadia, have insurance which will pay you if your bees die?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Lester Kalmanson Agency:
"*Bee Mortality and Transit Coverage"*

https://www.lkalmanson.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=17&Itemid=29

The office phone number has a 407 area code, which is Orlando FL.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Its called CARGO insurance, visit with agent, we carry 30k coverage for any cargo we carry on trucks, have forklift trailer & lift covered under the policy also, but they call that part Marine ins coverage. then liability is a separate part as is coverage for stuff in barn.

the semi trucks we hire have the same Cargo ins, but coverage is for 100k to 250k

has nothing to do with mortality, only cargo


----------

